

Json = sql - jbensamo

hi HN coolness - does anyone know of a good lib in ruby&#x2F;python or other allowing to translate a json blurb into a set of &quot;insert or update...&quot; sql queries. bonus point if it dynamically extends the schema of the db when it finds new json fields.<p>underlying issue - building a small datawarehouse to consolidate data from prod dbms &amp; mixpanel&#x2F;other tools. Ideally to put a BI tool like jaspersoft and write sql on top of it.<p>thanks!
======
vmorgulis
There is Talend ([https://www.talend.com/](https://www.talend.com/)) but it's
not a library. It's a more general ETL. It requires a time to be learned.

I have a tool of my own which "flatten" an object to an array of pairs (for
example {"a":1,"b":{"c":2}} becomes ["a":1,"b.c":2]).

Something like that may exists in Underscore.js.

